# [VERKAUFE] HOMEFRONT, Medal of Honor PC NEU



## GRSnordicViking (24. Mai 2011)

*PC-Spiele zu verkaufen von privat:*

1x *Medal of Honor* Tier 1 Edition PC deutsch/englisch inkl. BETA-Zugang zu BATTLEFIELD 3 
1x *HOMEFRONT* Resist Edition 

gegen Höchstgebot zu verkaufen!!!

beides NATÜRLICH brandneu und noch eingeschweißt!

PN an mich! PayPal möglich!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn der Mindestpreis?

Habe evtl. Interesse an beiden.


----------



## GRSnordicViking (25. Mai 2011)

"gegen Höchstgebot zu verkaufen!!!"

Bitte sende mir eine PN mit DEINEM persönlichen Höchstgebot, Danke!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Mai 2011)

Na also wenn es bereits Gebote gibt, gibts ja DOCH einen Mindestpreis.
Dann solltest du den aktuellen Gebotsstand hier wenigstens reinschreiben, denn sonst
kannst du ja bei jedem was anderes sagen.

Bin raus wenn mein "Gebot" zu niedrig ist, danke.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Juni 2011)

Ist das die PEGI Version von MOH oder die deutsche mit dem USK Logo. Mehrsprachig sind die alle. 

Und schreib bitte was du dir preislich vorstellst - das mit den Angeboten  per PN zu schicken ist unseriös, weil nicht ersichtlich ist, wie hoch das Angebot für das jeweilige Spiel ist.!


----------

